# Acne Problem?



## Hazebar (Oct 26, 2018)

Does anyone know what is the best Organic Product to get out of Acne Problem?Please feel free to answer!


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 26, 2018)

There isn't a universal "best" product, organic or not, because everyone has different needs, and for some people, all organic/all natural isn't "better" than synthetic ingredients. Also: for some people, changing some of their eating habits can help clear up acne (e.g., cutting out dairy, eating less "oily" foods like fries, increasing water intake).

That said: Are you looking for a specific type of product with organic ingredients? Are you looking for a full skincare regime? Where is your acne generally located? What's your current skincare routine (and please list specific products)?


----------



## shadowaddict (Oct 26, 2018)

I agree organic products can have just as many skin irritants as other products and can make skin issues worse.

There are some good products as well as articles on Paula's Choice site. I've been using many of her products for years. They have made a world of difference in my skin. I have combo, oily t-zone, acne prone skin. I like the articles on different types of skincare. Also there's an ingredient dictionary that is helpful to look up a particular ingredient that may be in a product you're not familiar with.

Skincare Advice | Skincare Advice | Paula's Choice

This product is fairly new to her line. I tried The Ordinary version of this. At first I thought my skin was just purging but it made the blackheads on my nose & chine worse. It didn't help with my breakouts either. It is much thicker than the Paula's Choice & left an oily film.

Azelaic Acid Booster | Paula's Choice

Many times she will run 20% off. The 2% BHA is amazing at clearing out your pores.

You can give customer service a call & they will send you some samples of products to try.

This site's reviews are not done by anyone from her company. You can look stuff up by brand or catagories.

Beautypedia: Expert Skin Care Brands & Makeup Reviews

I have found it very helpful. But then I will still read reviews on other sites. Hope this helps you out a little.


----------



## Basselu (Dec 2, 2018)

Is it true that hydrophilic oil helps against acne?


----------

